# Long term car rentals in SA



## Antti (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Cape Town soon and one thing what i'm worrying is car rental options - I don't have money to buy a decent reliable car, so renting/leasing will be my only option. I want to sign a long term contract.

What kind of companies(or private hire) will offer good cars (<10y old) with affordable price? How much I have to expect to pay monthly? I have had an EU and International driving licence now for 12 years. I have also a 5 years residence permit to South-Africa.

Thanks in advance, this forum has been big help for me. 

-Antti


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Antti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving to Cape Town soon and one thing what i'm worrying is car rental options - I don't have money to buy a decent reliable car, so renting/leasing will be my only option. I want to sign a long term contract.
> 
> ...


Hi Antti,

To be honest if you are moving I would really try and buy a car. The rental cars that are the older ones are usually rented by students and are NOT well kept. If you are in an accident you will lose your high deposit, and be without a car. 

When I first came here I looked around for rental cars and if you can drive manual they run R2,500 a month. I think it's best to try and save for a car. I bought a car wasn't very good but it lasted for 2 and half years for R18,000. Yes it was not the best. But, it was an automatic little car that someone needed to sell asap as they were leaving the country.

I guess the point is see if you are really saving that much money by renting one. 
As for leasing I can not be much help with that sorry. I just like to save up and buy a car.

Check out these websites
Gumtree.co.za
and Autotrader.co.za


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with the above poster. For R 50k you can get something reliable. The private sellers cars are often advertised on Gumtree priced way above their value, so if someone offers, say a 2004 Golf 4 for R 60 000, you can safely offer R 45 000.

The AA offer, for a fee, a car inspection service if you do not have the expertise to evaluate it yourself. Then there are dealers and dealers, some dodgy but most have a reputation to uphold so you do not usually get a dog offered for sale.

Do not rent a car, except for maybe the first week


----------



## Ertjies (Aug 2, 2013)

Antti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving to Cape Town soon and one thing what i'm worrying is car rental options - I don't have money to buy a decent reliable car, so renting/leasing will be my only option. I want to sign a long term contract.
> 
> ...


There is a couple of options available, the public transport system in Cape Town is not to bad especially not the MyCity bus service (I would however avoid the metro train as it is quite dangerous), then there is buying a car cash, you will be able to get something very decent, reliable and save for about R50K. then in terms of long term car rentals there is a few options that include Avis and Tempest. I have personally used a new car rental company called pace car rental and I was blown away by the quality and level of their service, their main office is in Johannesburg, but they have presence in Cape Town.

Good luck with your move and I hope that you get your transport issue sorted.


----------

